# Hi everyone, it's been a while



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

I now have a yellow belt in aikido, red belts in karate and judo, a black belt in my own style and a family for two years. I also have completed four years of my ba degree, with a year to go. Has anything much changed? xJohn Robinson


----------



## K-man (May 29, 2015)

No, nothing different. Same dog, same leg action!


----------



## Jenna (May 29, 2015)

john2054 said:


> I now have a yellow belt in aikido, red belts in karate and judo, a black belt in my own style and a family for two years. I also have completed four years of my ba degree, with a year to go. Has anything much changed? xJohn Robinson


Hey  Can you say how do you mean you are a black belt in your own style? Jx


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

Believe it or not Jenna, anybody who makes their own stlye automatically gets this honour.


----------



## Jenna (May 29, 2015)

john2054 said:


> Believe it or not Jenna, anybody who makes their own stlye automatically gets this honour.


Just a BB?? I admire your modesty  Jx


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 29, 2015)

john2054 said:


> I now have a yellow belt in aikido, red belts in karate and judo, a black belt in my own style and a family for two years. I also have completed four years of my ba degree, with a year to go. Has anything much changed? xJohn Robinson


Hi, John.

One change since you posted last is that we no longer have The Study subforum for non-martial arts related discussion. I believe that is where you spent most of your time posting when you were here before. If you're here to discuss martial arts, then welcome back.

Where are you training and who with? In every organization I'm aware of, a judo red belt represents a 9th dan rank, which I'm sure you're not claiming. Do you have a judo instructor with an idiosyncratic in-house ranking system?


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

BJA Senior Grading Programme Novice –6th Kyu (Red Belt)


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

I copied that from the BJA website.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 29, 2015)

john2054 said:


> Believe it or not Jenna, anybody who makes their own stlye automatically gets this honour.


Well, not necessarily. The creator of a system can decide what ranks exist and what ranks to award, including to himself or herself.
You could claim no rank.
You could claim a blue belt.
You could claim a black belt.
You could claim a 20th degree black sash Ultra-Galactic Grandmastership.

Of course, none of those ranks mean anything to anyone outside your style unless you and your style earn the respect of the larger martial arts community over time.


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

I don't want to be dragged in to petty squabbling. This is exactly what happened last time, and something i want to avoid, Either you respect my promotion, or you don't either way it's not sweat off my back. I'm not here to argue. My family is that main thing in my life, and also affects my martial arts okay?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 29, 2015)

john2054 said:


> BJA Senior Grading Programme Novice –6th Kyu (Red Belt)





john2054 said:


> I copied that from the BJA website.



Where are you finding that on the BJA website? I see them listing red belt as 9th or 10th dan: Gradings British Judo Association


----------



## Jenna (May 29, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> You could claim a 20th degree black sash Ultra-Galactic Grandmastership.


Tony I can absolutely assure you as a **19th** Degree Black sash Ultra-Galactic Grandmastership myself, I would definitely notice if some one had been promoted ahead of me! ..and believe me there would be hell to pay if that ever happened!


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

http://www.britishjudo.org.uk/pdf/SeniorKyuGradeSyllabusPictorialGuide.pdf


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

I've also learnt some swords (Kantana/Bokken) since i last posted here.


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

I've also learnt some swords (Kantana/Bokken) since i last posted here.


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 29, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Where are you finding that on the BJA website? I see them listing red belt as 9th or 10th dan: Gradings British Judo Association


Never mind - I found the pdf file where they list red belt as 6th kyu (the lowest of the kyu ranks in the BJA system). That's very odd. Any other British judo folks know why they made their lowest kyu rank the same belt color as the highest dan rank? Is that a new thing or has it always been that way?


----------



## Jenna (May 29, 2015)

john2054 said:


> I've also learnt some swords (Kantana/Bokken) since i last posted here.


Hope you and your family are well! Welcome / welcome back.  Take care, enjoy your stay and have a good weekend too  Jx


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

Thanks Jenna, yes nice one. x


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 29, 2015)

Tony Dismukes said:


> Never mind - I found the pdf file where they list red belt as 6th kyu (the lowest of the kyu ranks in the BJA system). That's very odd. Any other British judo folks know why they made their lowest kyu rank the same belt color as the highest dan rank? Is that a new thing or has it always been that way?


 Upon further investigation, it looks like the BJA is using the 6th kyu red belt as a substitute for the white belt when you join the BJA. According to this page: 
_"Once you have registered with the BJA, you are ready to go. 
You will recieve a record book, membership card and also a red belt.
A red belt is not a grade. 
It just replaces your white belt and shows you have joined the Britsh Judo Association_"

Curiouser and curiouser. Apparently it's been that way since at least 2009, but I haven't found any explanation yet for why the BJA implemented this.


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

That's for juniors Tony. For seniors you have to take the grading and show knowledge of some basic waza and other information, such as who the founder of Judo was. Please see the link i posted as to the waza you need to learn for this grade okay? Also please stop challenging me!


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

Ushiro ukemi (backwards breakfall), Yoko ukemi (sidewards breakfall), mae mawari ukemi (normal breakfall), osoto otoshi (basic throw) de ashi barai (one leg takeout), uki goshi (hip throw), kesa gatame (scarf hold), etc. I was actually ready to take my yellow belt in judo, much the same as i was in karate a few years earlier, but ended up leaving the club for reasons beyond my control, okay? Thanks.


----------



## Steve (May 29, 2015)

john2054 said:


> Ushiro ukemi (backwards breakfall), Yoko ukemi (sidewards breakfall), mae mawari ukemi (normal breakfall), osoto otoshi (basic throw) de ashi barai (one leg takeout), uki goshi (hip throw), kesa gatame (scarf hold), etc. I was actually ready to take my yellow belt in judo, much the same as i was in karate a few years earlier, but ended up leaving the club for reasons beyond my control, okay? Thanks.


 Is that the club you were forced to leave because you challenged someone to a fight?  Dang.

So, what kind of a style did you create?  Is it a form of Ninjutsu?  I kind of hope so, but I think it would be equally cool to invent a new form of grappling.  I've considered creating Bavarian Jiu Jitsu, myself.  I think it would be cool.  I've already thought of a new name for the uniform:  giderhosen.  What do you think?


----------



## Tony Dismukes (May 29, 2015)

john2054 said:


> That's for juniors Tony. For seniors you have to take the grading and show knowledge of some basic waza and other information, such as who the founder of Judo was. Please see the link i posted as to the waza you need to learn for this grade okay? Also please stop challenging me!


I'm not challenging you. I'm just doing research to try figuring out why the BJA chose to adopt a system where the lowest color belt is the same as the highest color belt. It seems pretty odd to me, but you weren't the person who came up with the system so I'm certainly not holding you accountable for it.


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

No steve, i have also been ejected from this club, because i said something inappropriate to one of the senseis, but they didn't write me a letter, just wouldn't have me back. As for my own style, i am reallistically the only person who does it, and it doesn't really have a formal ranking system.


----------



## john2054 (May 29, 2015)

if i told you the name, i would have to kill you ;-)


----------



## Chris Parker (May 30, 2015)

Gents (and ladies), the OP is a formerly banned member who suffers from paranoid schizophrenia. He honestly believes everything he's writing down, despite it being so far off base. I predict a reapplication of the ban soon, and wish the OP all the best in the future.


----------



## john2054 (May 30, 2015)

Chris i believe that i have invented my own style and written books on it. This much is true. It is also true that i was banned before. Whether i get banned again who knows. But I haven't been warned as yet for inappropriate language, other than a note on my chess thread, which i think we have resolved as well. I suppose the main difference between now and before is that i have progressed somewhat in my life, since then.


----------



## Chris Parker (May 30, 2015)

I know you believe that… but the fact is that the rules of this site state that once banned, you cannot return. Simply by returning you've broken that rule already, and the response is to be immediately banned again (whether a new account, or the usage of a loophole as this is). This has been sent up to the upper management for their decision… if you wish to remain, I suggest you petition them… however, I don't hold out a lot of hope, nor do I believe it's in your best interests for your beliefs to be supported in such a way.


----------

